# Carrot Stix



## cavman138 (Jul 22, 2010)

Who's got them? Who wants them? Who doesn't? Any why?


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 23, 2010)

I've got one (ever notice my signature  ). I've had mine probably 3 yrs now I think, and not one problem. Really sensitive and _very_ light weight. I wouldn't trade it for nothing.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 23, 2010)

I've always wanted to try one because of the exposed blank on the reel seat, but never have due to cost and so many different sources saying they break. If anyone is going to break a rod, its me. So if joeshmo 1 and joeshmo 2 had them break, I'm not going to spend that much to find out myself.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jul 23, 2010)

Don't have one, don't want one, but they look cool and feel nice. I have messed with them a bunch of time at different store's. I just like dark colored rods better, and I hate carrots. You chew them forever and they are still in your mouth. (thats what she said) :lol:


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 23, 2010)

Here's a sale on the "Carrots"

https://fishfreakonline.com/e21castltxro.html


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 23, 2010)

Or shop at TW if you really want to save money :wink: https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/E21_Carrot_Stix_LTX_Casting_Rods/descpage-E21CLTX.html


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 23, 2010)

That's an even better deal! 8) 

Back when I was looking to buy a Carrot, I ord'd from TW and _weeks_ passed and all I kept getting in the emails from them was that they were waiting for a shipment of them, so I went to Tackle Direct and I had the rod within a week.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 23, 2010)

I feel your pain, I've been waiting a month for carbonlites to get instock. Problem is, you can't get a BPS rod anywhere else unless you're a gambling man and buy one on ebay. (I say that because I have had nothing but issues with ebay, ebay users, and paypal in the past couple months. I'm DONE. :roll: )

This is definitely the time to buy. Right after iCast, all your favorites become "obsolete" and stop catching fish, so you can get them dirt cheap :wink:


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 23, 2010)

You've been waiting for weeks from TW? Don't know if they have 'em, but checkout Tackle Direct. I was concerned about buying a rod and having it mailed to me, but the Carrot Stix was shipped in a cardboard tube sturdy enough to drive a dumptruck over, and the rod itself was wrapped in multiple layers of bubble wrap inside the tube. I was really pleased with their service.


I don't do ebay. Just not my thing.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 23, 2010)

Waterwings said:


> You've been waiting for weeks from TW?
> 
> 
> I don't do ebay. Just not my thing.



No Bass Pro (carbonlites are a bass pro rod... and are unbelievable for the price)


I've had great luck with TW... they are one company I will never stop recommending. I took them for a bit of a ride today tho.. :lol: 

Long story short, they offered me 10% off because I had a dye marker leak in my last shipment. They offered to send me the order again, with a return label for the first shipment, which was really cool.

Anywho, I got two quantum catalysts price matched at 90 bucks each from Cabelas, along with 50 bucks worth of other gear. The rep I talked to (seemed like a new guy) wouldn't apply the 10% off to the reels because they were a price match, so I did a little complaining on the TW facebook site, and 10 mins later got an updated invoice with 10% both reels :lol: Felt kinda bad, but I thought it was BS that they'd offer me 10% off and not apply it to something I could just buy from someone else. They said they normally don't apply discounts to price matches, but this situation was an exception.

Also, if you spend over 50 bucks you are supposed to get a free 4x6" TW sticker. I asked for one and the rep said they were all sold out, so I responded with "well what else can you offer me?" Now I'm getting a free TW shirt :lol: 


Felt kinda bad giving them the run around, but student loans aint cheap, right?


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 23, 2010)

I have two Catalyst 40 spinning reels. Good product! 

Great deal on the discount and the t-shirt!


----------



## waterboy (Jul 23, 2010)

I've never heard of the Carrot Stix but OMG look at the color of the rod. :shock: "Advanced NANO CARROT FIBER Technology"


----------



## wasilvers (Jul 23, 2010)

Watchout for dyeguy1212!!! He'll take the shirt off your back if you aren't careful!

:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 23, 2010)

wasilvers said:


> Watchout for dyeguy1212!!! He'll take the shirt off your back if you aren't careful!
> 
> :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:



I actually just got done with an email round with TW because my shipment didn't go out until today (Friday) when I ordered before the cutoff time yesterday to have to go out same day. Not a big deal, just annoying because I ordered as soon as they opened to ensure I got it before my tournament Tuesday :roll: 


I am excited about the free shirt lol. When I asked what else they had, I was hoping to just get the next biggest sticker as opposed to the small one they send for free, but I sure won't turn down any type of freebie. Add that with the deal cabelas was offering and the 10% off TW offered, and it was a pretty successful purchase :lol:


----------



## cavman138 (Jul 23, 2010)

Why not buy your carbonlites from Basspro.com?


----------



## cavman138 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hate to break up the chatting, but anyone else have any opinions on carrot stix? I just love the feel of them and plan on stepping up my next rod/reel setup to something of higher quality. I saw a guy using them for Goliath grouper one time that broke his rod, but that fish did weight over 300lbs. I also went to UVA (hence the name cavman) and am kind of obsessed with the color orange.


----------



## cavman138 (Jul 23, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Or shop at TW if you really want to save money :wink: https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/E21_Carrot_Stix_LTX_Casting_Rods/descpage-E21CLTX.html



damn man that is 60 bucks off the normal price. I wasn't planning on getting a new rod quite yet, but may have to at that price.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 24, 2010)

cavman138 said:



> Why not buy your carbonlites from Basspro.com?




Today is the first day they've been in stock in over a month. I got an email from some lady at BPS that said they'd have them in late July, so looks like they're here.

I never buy off the BPS site, because they never give me my rewards points. With a purchase of two BPS rods I get 10 bucks free. Not to mention, shipping rates are outrageous from BPS, especially when ordering rods.


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Oct 15, 2010)

I have one, Today is the first time I have ever used it and wow. This thing is sensitive. Makes every thing else I have feel like garage sell junk. If this thing stays this sensitive I think I may buy another.


----------



## redbug (Oct 15, 2010)

I have one it is nice just to light for me I am afraid to use it 
j had it listed for sale here a whule bavk but didnt get any takers
so it sits in my tackle cave


----------



## cavman138 (Oct 15, 2010)

is it a spinning or casting redbug? How long?


----------



## russ010 (Oct 15, 2010)

cavman138 said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > Or shop at TW if you really want to save money :wink: https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/E21_Carrot_Stix_LTX_Casting_Rods/descpage-E21CLTX.html
> ...



they are that cheap because of the only rods left... 6.6 heavy and a 7.9 extra heavy


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Oct 16, 2010)

russ010 said:


> cavman138 said:
> 
> 
> > dyeguy1212 said:
> ...




Eh, Russ, you did look at the date I posted that, right? :lol: 

They full line up has been dirt cheap for months... They're just selling out.


----------

